# The Irony of Birthdays



## kayepaye (Nov 25, 2014)

So 2 years ago I adopted a Fox Red Lab named Harbour from a local rescue

Her birthday is August 28th, 2012.

Last Thursday, I adopted a 12-week-old GSD(my first!) named Sawyer from the same rescue.

And guess what I found out?

His birthday is ALSO August 28th!

I laughed when I found out, and couldn't believe the coincidence. I think it's fate, we were meant to be a family 

Here's a pic of my babies snuggling on the day that Sawyer arrived.










I am so excited to be able to celebrate their birthday together next year!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

They look happy together. Congratulations on your new family member!


----------



## Lobo dog (Sep 19, 2014)

Wow, all I can say is wow! That is so unique, I mean what we're the odds of that!?!?! What a cool story that makes  you have 2 beautiful fur babies.


----------



## Aimeanda (Aug 14, 2014)

I got a kitten about 2 weeks ago. I had a 13 year old golden/Rott mix, Havoc, who has had a malignant tumor for awhile and had been going down hill recently despite many vet visits. I had to make the decision to put him to sleep last Friday. I found out from my firiend who I got the kitten from that she was born on Havoc's last birthday.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Lobo dog said:


> Wow, all I can say is wow! That is so unique, I mean what we're the odds of that!?!?! What a cool story that makes  you have 2 beautiful fur babies.


1 in 356 (I think.....)


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Beautiful furkids! Looking forward to their first joint B-Day celebration pictures.


----------

